# Video - Plowing to "The Pride"



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Badazz song, had to whip out the go pro and go hand held style when this song came on


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Two pictures to go with, this was before everything started going to hell


----------



## snow man 0311 (Nov 15, 2009)

Five Finger Death Punch rocks keep plowing


----------



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice video !


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

awesome vid man!


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Glad to see that xls is treating u well, i wanna get one for next season


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MatthewG;1586222 said:


> Two pictures to go with, this was before everything started going to hell


So what went to hell?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sirius XM octane....the only way to plow!!! :Thumbs Up:


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

BUFF;1586393 said:


> So what went to hell?


1. Backhoe started but died, 2" of ice in the pick up fuel line - ran for 30 seconds, had to have case dealer come out at 7:30, got by but struggled with the skid steer (always have a backup)
2. Shovelers seemed to suddenly forget their route orders, had to walk them through it
3. Skidsteer sub forgot his skidsteer key, I had a spare
4. Said skidsteer operator smashed my pusher into a curb, hard enough it knocked it off the machine and bent the pusher mount frame
5. F350 Overdrive light started flashing - warning sign for tranny, took it to Ford for code scan and checked out ok

Otherwise it was a typical snow removal day and everything else was normal and good


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

It can't be Sugar Plums & Candy Canes every time you know...........


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MatthewG;1586881 said:


> 1. Backhoe started but died, 2" of ice in the pick up fuel line - ran for 30 seconds, had to have case dealer come out at 7:30, got by but struggled with the skid steer (always have a backup)
> 2. Shovelers seemed to suddenly forget their route orders, had to walk them through it
> 3. Skidsteer sub forgot his skidsteer key, I had a spare
> 4. Said skidsteer operator smashed my pusher into a curb, hard enough it knocked it off the machine and bent the pusher mount frame
> ...


Sounds like some personnel changes may need to happen.


----------



## GreenLeafPA (Jan 19, 2012)

I had a 99 f550 and i remember reading someplace when that light starts to blink its a sensor on top or trans someplace..google it see what you can find out..


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

GreenLeafPA;1587111 said:


> I had a 99 f550 and i remember reading someplace when that light starts to blink its a sensor on top or trans someplace..google it see what you can find out..


I was on the ford forums, there are a half dozen "reasons" why it might flash, ranging from bad sensors to blow trans. My trans is new with only 10K on it, I figured the sensors are corroded and that may have made it flash.

Ford dealer said it showed 2 codes about shift calibration, they cleared the codes and it has been fine since


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

MatthewG;1587169 said:


> I was on the ford forums, there are a half dozen "reasons" why it might flash, ranging from bad sensors to blow trans. My trans is new with only 10K on it, I figured the sensors are corroded and that may have made it flash.
> 
> Ford dealer said it showed 2 codes about shift calibration, they cleared the codes and it has been fine since


Can you push that lot in both directions or is it faster to back up?

Employee's are always fun, that's just the nature of the business.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I always back up, turning around is hard on the front end and 4wd, plus that rig is slow to turn around


----------



## awgolasplowing (Jan 29, 2012)

MatthewG;1587169 said:


> I was on the ford forums, there are a half dozen "reasons" why it might flash, ranging from bad sensors to blow trans. My trans is new with only 10K on it, I figured the sensors are corroded and that may have made it flash.
> 
> Ford dealer said it showed 2 codes about shift calibration, they cleared the codes and it has been fine since


I diagnose transmissions over the phone for a living.

What is the year, make, model, and engine size?

What were the code numbers?

What is the trans doing?

Is the problem intermittent?

When the problem is happening does the trans go in to fail safe or shift differantly?


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

awgolasplowing;1587557 said:


> I diagnose transmissions over the phone for a living.
> 
> What is the year, make, model, and engine size?
> 
> ...


I have no problems at all with the trans, shifting, etc.

2000 F350 7.3 Dually

It never did this before and the light didn't come on since I left the dealer, salted this morning - loaded to the max and no problems

Codes were P0733 gear 3 incorrect ratio and P0782 2-3 Shift error

Fluid is excellent


----------



## awgolasplowing (Jan 29, 2012)

MatthewG;1587655 said:


> I have no problems at all with the trans, shifting, etc.
> 
> 2000 F350 7.3 Dually
> 
> ...


the two codes you got indicate there was a speed value indicated other than expected. what that means is youhave a sensor, solenoid issue.

I'm ruling out a hard part failure becuase that is not normally intermittent and would be more noticed when loaded (which you did).

knowing these trucks like I do i'm betting it is the rear diff speed sensor. but you can't rule out the input and output speed sensors which are on the top of the transmission.

If the code comes back on I would try replacing the diff speed sensor first. I know it sounds strange but the PCM uses this input to determine the vehicle speed. ford has used that sensor and the output speed sensor to calculate output shaft speed. which could be the reason you got the speed value other than expected but you did not have a shifting concern.

Let me know how you make out, and if there is anything else you can think of. Happy to help.

keep the plowing vids coming!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Impressive....!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

MatthewG;1587401 said:


> I always back up, turning around is hard on the front end and 4wd, plus that rig is slow to turn around


Ya, but you shouldn't be in 4WD for a something like that, right? More one direction = saving your trans...


----------



## the_mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey MatthewG, check your inbox.


----------

